# 3 budgies who absolutely detest me



## AnimalArk (Sep 4, 2018)

*I need help.* I've had my budgies for over a year now and all three of them are scared to death around me. I've already scared them because I didn't give them space when I first got them and now I don't know what to do! Whenever I try to bond with them, they get spooked and hide. Please help me, I don't know what to do.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Okay, there are a lot of factors that could be part of this. Here are some starting questions. 
Where do the budgies live in your house? How many people live with them? Do you have other pets? How often do you interact with them? What have you tried so far? How old are they (if you know)? Do they all live in the same cage and how big is the cage?


----------



## AnimalArk (Sep 4, 2018)

They do live in my house. Three other people live with them. I do not have other pets. I try to interact with them when ever we clean their cage which is once every two weeks. I have tried talking to them, sticking my hand in the cage and leaving it there, and trying to feed them food out of my hand. Two of them are a year old and the other one is half a year old. They all live in the same cage and the cage is on the bigger side.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Alright. Where in the house do they live? If they live in a quieter space like your bedroom and only you interact with them it's gonna have a different effect than if they live in the living room of the middle of the dining room table, for instance. Having their cage against a wall gives them a sense of security and will help to tame them. If there's a lot of loud noise at all hours this is also going to keep them in a constant state of on edge. Parrots should get 12 hours of uninterrupted sleep; this means in a quiet room away from the TV or other loud noises. If they are tired all the time they will always be stressed. 

Do the other people in your house want a relationship with the budgies? If so, how do they interact with them? If there is someone in your house either by accident or purposefully scaring them, that will set back everything. 

The cage size for three budgies should be minimum 32x18x20". I bring this up because if they feel cramped and trapped it can make them more fearful. 

Personally I would start from the very beginning, as if they were brand new birds in the house. I'd put them in a quieter room, with a radio playing at a low level 24/7, sit in the same room as them (but not beside them) and read or watch TV or whatever it is you do during the day and let them observe you for two weeks or so. Then move a little closer to them, repeat, and so on until you can sit right by them without them being very scared. It's going to take a long time but it'll be worth it. 

It's going to be a longer process with three of them as well, so prepare yourself for the long haul.


----------



## AnimalArk (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you so much, I’ll try that.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You have been given good advice to try, are there any small children in the house that might be frightening them? I noticed that in one of your posts you said you clean the cage once every two weeks, what exactly do you mean by clean, do you mean that you are washing down the cage? Paper at the bottom of the cage should be changed daily along with cleaning soiled perches and washing food and water cups and any toys that may be soiled.


----------



## AnimalArk (Sep 4, 2018)

I wash the cage down every 2 weeks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you interacting with these budgies on a regular and consistent basis?
You need to be spending 10-15 minutes with them 3 or 4 times during the day each and every day.
Begin by sitting next to the cage and in a calm and peaceful tone, read, talk and/or sing to them. Do this for at least 2 weeks.

After that, begin trying to rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you are sitting next to it reading, singing and talking to them. This needs to go on for as many days as necessary until the budgies are no longer trying to get away from you when you do this.

Once they are comfortable with your hand on the outside of the cage then you can slowly and carefully try putting your hand into the cage when you are reading, singing and talking to them. Do not move your hand just leave it still. This should continue for a week or so.

After that, you can try putting a bit of seed in the palm of your hand when you put your hand in the cage and hold your hand with the palm upward. Let the budgies come to you when they are ready to do so.

Never force them to be touched or held.

Taming and Bonding is all about building your birds' TRUST in you.
This is going to take a lot of time and patience and you are going to need to work with them on a regular and consistent basis.*


----------



## AnimalArk (Sep 4, 2018)

Ok I’ll try to do that as best as I can.


----------

